# General > General Chat >  A 5th Annual Jamboree

## natertot

I don't know if it is spring fever, or the fact that my daughter still brings up the last jamboree at least once a week. Either way, I must ask, any thoughts on a number 5?

 :phone:

----------


## rebel

Yea, if you get on your sled now, you might make it to Minnesota.

----------


## Sourdough

> I must ask, any thoughts on a number 5?


Yes, It is scheduled for the last week in JUNE, and to be held on the Kenai Peninsula, Alaska. The salmon fishing will be great, we can pit roast a small black bear. Bring extra beer and extra women.

----------


## Winnie

I'm already saving nate, I'm missing the baby F.A.R.T's! (we didn't get a group photo either) I'll leave all the where's and when's to ya'll

----------


## BornthatWay

I am ready to go but I guess it will be this fall. It might be nice to have a spring one but I just do not know if there would be much turn out  as we always get lots to say yes and then when it comes time to actually commit people have lots of reasons or excuses of why they cannot attend. i realize that with as scattered as this group is that maybe we should have more than one and set them in different locations to see if that would help with the turnout.

----------


## crashdive123

My vote is for the third or fourth weekend in October......in the mountains.

----------


## crashdive123

If anybody wants to get away from the cold and come on down to Florida - let me know.  We could keep it to the northern end of the state to minimize your travel.

----------


## kyratshooter

> My vote is for the third or fourth weekend in October......in the mountains.



Cumberland Gap was a good place, but Crash is driving two days to get that far north.  How about if we picked a spot a state south, like Cherokee NF or Hiwassee?

http://www.tn.gov/environment/parks/Hiwassee/

They are close to interstate access and good facilities.

North Carolina and North Georgia also have some excellent sites.  All would be "in the mountains" and have leaf color so Crash can get his "4 seasons and an cold snap" fix.

That would cut about 5 hours off Crash's trip and put the location a one day drive both north and south, unless you are on the Great Lakes, in the upper midwest or the megolopolious of the east.

I am all for a couple of other regional gatherings!  We have a bunch of folks scattered across Michigan, OH/IN/IL who could gather somewhere in that area.  I would drive up for that one.  

Nate, if you, the wife and the kids get hungry for a good camp just yell.  I really enjoyed camping with your family.  There are all kinds of places to run too within an hour drive of our general locale.

----------


## hunter63

Missed last year, on the "To do" list this year....doesn't matter where/when....

----------


## RangerXanatos

I would second north Georgia.  Or even northeast...   :Innocent:

----------


## crashdive123

> Cumberland Gap was a good place, but Crash is driving two days to get that far north.  How about if we picked a spot a state south, like Cherokee NF or Hiwassee?
> 
> http://www.tn.gov/environment/parks/Hiwassee/
> 
> They are close to interstate access and good facilities.
> 
> North Carolina and North Georgia also have some excellent sites.  All would be "in the mountains" and have leaf color so Crash can get his "4 seasons and an cold snap" fix.
> 
> That would cut about 5 hours off Crash's trip and put the location a one day drive both north and south, unless you are on the Great Lakes, in the upper midwest or the megolopolious of the east.
> ...


The place you listed works for me.  Looks like they take reservations up to 12 months in advance.  Didn't see mention of group sites, but admittedly I didn't spend much time looking.

----------


## finallyME

I hear there are mountains west of the Mississippi River....just sayin..

This year I am heading to Washington for my vacation, well, that plus a week at 10,000 ft with the boy scouts.  Georgia is a little more than a day's drive for me.

----------


## BornthatWay

Oh boy, Oh boy I cannot wait. Anywhere wihtin a one day drive is fine with me.

----------


## oldsoldier

> Yes, It is scheduled for the last week in JUNE, and to be held on the Kenai Peninsula, Alaska. The salmon fishing will be great, we can pit roast a small black bear. Bring extra beer and extra women.


 I'm in! Can bring plenty of beer, the danish ( the pastry not the people) sorry about the extra women though. The ones I had were past the expiration date and the wife won't let me stock up on any more.

----------


## crashdive123

> Yes, It is scheduled for the last week in JUNE, and to be held on the Kenai Peninsula, Alaska. The salmon fishing will be great, we can pit roast a small black bear. Bring extra beer and extra women.


 I would love to be there.  Seems that lack of money and time are working against me.

----------


## kyratshooter

> I hear there are mountains west of the Mississippi River....just sayin..
> 
> This year I am heading to Washington for my vacation, well, that plus a week at 10,000 ft with the boy scouts.  Georgia is a little more than a day's drive for me.


If Winnie can make it all the way from Great Britian we accept no distance excuses from those in the lower 48 states.

As it is 1timestar and Sourdough are in the U.S. but farther away than Winnie when you measure the miles.

Believe it or not, the trip is worth it just for the food!  This bunch can cook!

----------


## intothenew

I simply request some place new each year. Cumberland gap was wonderful, but there are many more wonderful spots. New, for new's sake.

----------


## crashdive123

We haven't done a repeat yet.  No reason to start now.

----------


## intothenew

I can figure a geographic center for those likely to attend, if you think that would help. It would, of course, require a submission of at least a rough beginning locale.

----------


## crashdive123

All suggestions are welcome.

----------


## intothenew

Submit, in confidence, a rough geographic locale to me via PM. I can keep a Google Earth map updated to show the "geo center" of "likelys".

----------


## RangerXanatos

I'm always interested in a meet and greet but I'm limited as to how far I can go.  So when and mainly WHERE would be determining if I could make it.  Though I'm interested, leave me off of the 'map' so it won't scew it if there's a high probability I cannot make it.

I know others have offered rides before, but I cannot keep seated in the same spot for an extended amount of time without getting anxious and restless.  Especially as a passenger.

----------


## natertot

Well, I'm in the Cincinnati, OH realm. Kyrat is N. Ky. Rick is Indiana. Hunter is Wisconson. Crash Is Florida. Ranger is Georgia. Intothenew is West virginia.

Looking at the maps, it seems SE Tenn, SW North Carolina, or Northern GA would put everyone within a days drive. Central WI and NYC would be the farthest drives at 13-14 hours, not counting those West of the Mississippi River.

We could go SE Missouri to extend a reach to our western brothern, but I would be against it if we have a dozen eastern members and one western. SE Missouri would be a trek for Crash however and about 17hrs for NYC.

If I count Winnie, our campsite might be a bit wet!

For me and my family, East Tennessee mountains sound pretty good. I would like to go with the 2nd or 3rd weekend of Oct. I have wee little ones and don't want to freeze them out.

----------


## natertot

There seems to be lots of camping locations in  Great Smoky Mountains National Park just South of Gatlinburg, TN. 

GSMNP also allows "back country" camping if we want something more remote........Just thinking about the drunken party next to us last year.

----------


## Winter

You mean the Jamboree isn't a drunken party?

----------


## natertot

> You mean the Jamboree isn't a drunken party?


Well, there was a rather large group that was in the campgrounds that was pretty rowdy one night. They left the next morning and they left their sites a mess. There was bottles and trash everywhere. It really detracted from the peacefulness.

----------


## Winter

I feel ya, I know the type. I'd like to make it to one of these someday. 

I promise I'll be drunk, but more funny/stupid than rowdy.

----------


## Winnie

As long as we don't venture into Dinosaur territory, I'll be happy. :Innocent:

----------


## intothenew

With two data points:

Map Linky

----------


## intothenew

> Well, I'm in the Cincinnati, OH realm. Kyrat is N. Ky. Rick is Indiana. Hunter is Wisconson. Crash Is Florida. Ranger is Georgia. Intothenew is West virginia.



Based loosely on that, it's dead center of the Daniel Boone NF.






> If I count Winnie, our campsite might be a bit wet!




Horseheads NY

----------


## Winnie

Hey, I can fly anywhere, makes no odds to me!   

I think Daniel Boone NF has already been done, but don't quote me on that, one of the die-hards may be able to confirm.

----------


## crashdive123

The second Jamboree was at Bandy Creek in Big South Fork.

----------


## finallyME

> If Winnie can make it all the way from Great Britian we accept no distance excuses from those in the lower 48 states.
> 
> As it is 1timestar and Sourdough are in the U.S. but farther away than Winnie when you measure the miles.
> 
> Believe it or not, the trip is worth it just for the food!  This bunch can cook!


This year is just bad because of all the plans I have already.  Next year probably won't be good either.  However, in 2 years I plan to drive up to my brother's house in CT and maybe do an AT section.  My route would more than likely take up some of my church's historical sites, which means Missouri, Illinois, Ohio, NY.  If you guys planned one a little farther north, 2 years from now, I might have to swing by.  Of course, it would have to be before September.  My kids have school.

----------


## natertot

> As long as we don't venture into Dinosaur territory, I'll be happy.


The little F.A.R.T.S. are disapointed.....they LOVE dinosaurs! Especially little guy, when he isn't sliding under the table!

----------


## natertot

Just a recap so far.

Possible Locations: 
Great Smoky Mountains National Forest, TN
Cherokee National Forest, TN 
Nantahala National Forest, NC 
Daniel Boone National Forest, KY
Cohutta National Forest, GA

Possible attendees:
Crash
Ranger
Intothenew
Kyrat
Winnie
Hunter
Bornthatway
Natertot

----------


## kyratshooter

Lets think about keeping it in the Chattanooga/North GA/North Carolina area.  That is the half way point for most of the attendees east of the Mississippi. We know the climate and scenery of that area and can keep it 1 day drive for everyone.

----------


## natertot

> Lets think about keeping it in the Chattanooga/North GA/North Carolina area.  That is the half way point for most of the attendees east of the Mississippi. We know the climate and scenery of that area and can keep it 1 day drive for everyone.


Makes sense to me.....Do others from the North agree?

----------


## Winnie

Ooo yes! I didn't get to NC/GA last year, as Sandy cut short my trip.

----------


## crashdive123

I didn't get a chance to check out camping, but our drive through Pisgah National Forest was fantastic.  http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pisgah_National_Forest

----------


## natertot

Possible Locations: 
Great Smoky Mountains National Forest, TN
Cherokee National Forest, TN 
Nantahala National Forest, NC
Pisgah National Forest, NC 
Cohutta National Forest, GA 

Possible attendees:
 Crash
 Ranger
 Intothenew
 Kyrat
 Winnie
 Hunter
 Bornthatway
 Natertot

----------


## natertot

> I didn't get a chance to check out camping, but our drive through Pisgah National Forest was fantastic.  http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pisgah_National_Forest


Hey Crash, check out this campsite. It is gated and a half mile away from other sites. Less worries about the neighbors. Also has a creek 50ft away from the site. Lot's of activities to do as well including fishing, hiking, rafting etc for those interesting in those kinda things. This spot has my vote.

http://www.fs.usda.gov/recarea/nfsnc...48608&actid=33

I just noticed it closes Sept. 4th....... :Brickwall: 

Here's another one that looks pretty good in Pisgah.

http://www.fs.usda.gov/recarea/nfsnc...48168&actid=33

----------


## roar-k

I will be there for the Jamboree and possibly bring the little man and wife this year.

Also in GSMNP you will be charged $4 a head for back country camping.  They just started it and the fee is due when you check in.  I do not remember if it's per night, but that may be as well.

----------


## crashdive123

Here's a few pictures on our drive through Pisgah.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## natertot

Looks like a great place to crash, Crash! I know....bad joke.  :Ohmy:  Did you by chance check out the link I listed above for a site? What's your thoughts?

----------


## crashdive123

I read the brief write-up it had - haven't looked further yet.  Not sure how far the walk in is - doesn't sound too far.  Got to remember that a few of the folks attending have a few ailments.  I know Mrs. Crash prefers hot showers.

----------


## natertot

> I read the brief write-up it had - haven't looked further yet.  Not sure how far the walk in is - doesn't sound too far.  Got to remember that a few of the folks attending have a few ailments.  I know Mrs. Crash prefers hot showers.


Yeah, the walk in doesn't seem too far to me either. Does the site not have running water? I just kinda thought a slightly more secluded spot would help ensure we wouldn't run into a drinking party again. I'll see if I can dig up some more camping sites within Pisgah as well.

----------


## crashdive123

When we stopped at the ranger station they (volunteers) didn't have too much info on the camping.  They did say that they were run by outside concessions.  Don't know if that is all of them, or just the ones nearby the station.

----------


## crashdive123

Since we're kicking around "Jamboree" in another thread, I thought I'd bump this one.

----------


## crashdive123

Has anybody been to the Cosby Group Camp?  http://www.reserveamerica.com/campgr...O&parkId=70916  Looks like they have 3 group sites (20 people each) available for the third weekend in October - located about 20 miles from Gatlinburg.

----------


## BornthatWay

Well as long as it is within a one day drive would be great. The main thing is the access available i.e. interstate as much as possible to make travel quicker to get there. I know we would enjoy something close to Gatlinburg. It would be nice to get a location nailed down soon so that we can all make plans to be there. I too prefer to have hot showers and not a walk in due to my back issues.  I think the important thing is that if we have an issue with a wild party close by that we contact the ranger however the party did not bother me as I slept right through it.

So let's make a decision and start making plans. I need a nice get together with this group again. We had so much fun so I hope that lots of people will be able to attend. You just do not know what you are missing. When we all got together it was as if we already knew each other very well and so it was a great experience.

I did read that there are not showers at Cosby. This might make it a little less of a choice than some other locations. I know that the hot showers are nice for me to help get the kinks out of my back.

----------


## 1stimestar

Those are lovely fall colors.  Are there any hot springs around that part of the country?  Maybe you all could have it there and have a soak.

----------


## crashdive123

I too would like to nail down a location soon.  Just tossed out that one to get the ball rolling.  I've got no experience in the area other than the places we have already attended.

----------


## BornthatWay

Cosby looks pretty good to me. I will look to see if I can find anything else that might have shower facilities gut I can survive without a shower for a couple days.  We do need to get a location settled on so that people can start to make plans to commit to the Jamboree.

----------


## crashdive123

bump...............

----------


## crashdive123

I called the folks at the Cosby campgrounds today and was informed that no camp grounds in Smoky Mountain National Park has hot showers.  I'm certainly good with that, but I know I'll have more luck convincing Mrs. Crash to go if there are hot showers.

Anybody else have a suggestion?

----------


## BornthatWay

I have been looking around at possible parks and found Nantahala National Forest in NC it is west of Pisgah park and they do have group camp sites with showers. The group camp names are Appletree Group camp or Kimssey Creek Group Camp. The number is 1-828-524-6441. I do not know if this is a possibility or not. I would like someone else to take a look at it also as I have not been there but it seems to have the things we are looking for.

----------


## crashdive123

I'll do some research on my end.

----------


## BornthatWay

Thank Crash. Winnie is planning to come to the Jamboree again so we have to get a spot so that we can have a great time again.  Tanks Crash for taking a look to see where we might have the Jamboree.

----------


## crashdive123

Here are a couple with group sites available.

Briar Bottom Group Campgrounds http://www.recreation.gov/camping/Br...abIndex=Search

Carolina Hemlocks Recreation Area  http://www.recreation.gov/camping/Ca...abIndex=Search

----------


## Winnie

As long as you promise Sandys sister won't be coming to the party, I'll be there. Oh, and I don't want another eight legged lodger either!

----------


## BornthatWay

Either one is fine with me.  I am ready for a group trip. I wonder if anyone else is?  Folks have been pretty quiet about the Jamboree.

----------


## intothenew

I'm in, with as many varmints as I can herd. You guys pick the spot, we'll be there.

----------


## natertot

The family and I are in as well. Third weekend in October works for us as does any location within a days drive. I know Mrs. Tot would like hot showers as well.

Winnie, the little F.A.R.T.S. asked about you the other day. Hope to see you again!

----------


## BornthatWay

Bump it up

----------


## crashdive123

If all are OK - I'll make a reservation for one of the group sites here http://www.recreation.gov/camping/Br...abIndex=Search

Each site can accomodate 50 people and 10 vehicles.  There are flush toilets and coin operated showers nearby.  There are 3 sites left.

----------


## natertot

> If all are OK - I'll make a reservation for one of the group sites here http://www.recreation.gov/camping/Br...abIndex=Search
> 
> Each site can accomodate 50 people and 10 vehicles.  There are flush toilets and coin operated showers nearby.  There are 3 sites left.


The tot's are all for it! Looks like a good spot!

----------


## intothenew

In all of my attempts, to summit and view the surroundings of Mt. Mitchell, I have failed. 

This time will be different, ;-)

----------


## crashdive123

We have reservations for one group site at the Briar Bottom Group Campground, site name:  Poplar.  Arrival - Friday, October18th - Departure - Sunday, October 20th.

http://www.fs.usda.gov/recarea/nfsnc...48590&actid=71

This link has the GPS coordinates and the mailing address.  http://www.recreation.gov/camping/Br...abIndex=Search


The site can accommodate 50 people and 10 vehicles.

----------


## BornthatWay

Sounds good to me. Count us in. DH and me that is.

----------


## crashdive123

May as well start the list.....

Natertot+3
Intothenew+ varmints
Bornthatway+1
Crash

----------


## crashdive123

Here's some info on the campgrounds that you can print out.  http://www.romanticasheville.com/ima...campground.pdf

*Who's coming* 

Natertot+3
Intothenew+ varmints
Bornthatway+1
Crash

----------


## crashdive123

Made the thread a sticky for now so that it's easier to find.

*Who's coming* 

Natertot+3
Intothenew+ varmints
Bornthatway+1
Crash

----------


## Winnie

Put me on the list too, please.

----------


## crashdive123

Camp information  http://www.romanticasheville.com/ima...campground.pdf

Location (bottom of page)  http://www.recreation.gov/camping/Br...abIndex=Search


*Who's coming* 

Natertot+3
Intothenew+ varmints
Bornthatway+1
Crash
Winnie

----------


## crashdive123

Camp information  http://www.romanticasheville.com/ima...campground.pdf

Location (bottom of page)  http://www.recreation.gov/camping/Br...abIndex=Search

A list of hiking trails in the area.  http://www.mountaintravelguide.com/H...g%20Trails.htm


*Who's coming* 

Natertot+3
Intothenew+ varmints
Bornthatway+1
Crash
Winnie

----------


## tjwilhelm

I just checked MapQuest.  It's a 12 hour drive for me; BUT, if I can get Momma to let me go, and get a day or two off of work, I'll be there with a CrashBlade knife clenched in my teeth!

Edit:  I'd be driving from East-Central, IL.  I'd be happy to provide trasportation for someone else along the way...IF I'm able to go.

----------


## crashdive123

Hope you can make it TJ.




**************************************************  *****
Camp information  http://www.romanticasheville.com/ima...campground.pdf

Location (bottom of page)  http://www.recreation.gov/camping/Br...abIndex=Search

A list of hiking trails in the area.  http://www.mountaintravelguide.com/H...g%20Trails.htm


*Who's coming* 

Natertot+3
Intothenew+ varmints
Bornthatway+1
Crash
Winnie

----------


## crashdive123

Camp information  http://www.romanticasheville.com/ima...campground.pdf

Location (bottom of page)  http://www.recreation.gov/camping/Br...abIndex=Search

A list of hiking trails in the area.  http://www.mountaintravelguide.com/H...g%20Trails.htm


*Who's coming* 

Natertot+3
Intothenew+ varmints
Bornthatway+1
Crash
Winnie
Kyratshooter

----------


## hunter63

After having to miss it last year.....DW and I decided we will attend this year.

That's if there is room for "The Lodge".....
So, Crash, put Hunter and Mrs. Hunter down.

Thanks for the reminder.

----------


## crashdive123

Camp information  http://www.romanticasheville.com/ima...campground.pdf

Location (bottom of page)  http://www.recreation.gov/camping/Br...abIndex=Search

A list of hiking trails in the area.  http://www.mountaintravelguide.com/H...g%20Trails.htm


*Who's coming* 

Natertot+3
Intothenew+ varmints
Bornthatway+1
Crash
Winnie
Kyratshooter
Hunter63+1

----------


## gryffynklm

Ok, Haven't told wife yet..... But...... I have the date saved and plan to be there plus one. Yes the +1 is my wife,

I'm also bringing my lodge. 

Gryffyn +1

----------


## crashdive123

Camp information  http://www.romanticasheville.com/ima...campground.pdf

Location (bottom of page)  http://www.recreation.gov/camping/Br...abIndex=Search

A list of hiking trails in the area.  http://www.mountaintravelguide.com/H...g%20Trails.htm


*Who's coming* 

Natertot+3
Intothenew+ varmints
Bornthatway+1
Crash
Winnie
Kyratshooter
Hunter63+1
Gryffynklm+1

********************************

Looks like we'll have a good crowd.  So far, seems like 7 vehicles (assume that Winnie is catching a ride in).  I'll see if I can find out what their policy (if any) is on extra vehicles (site lists 10 as the limit along with 50 people).

----------


## hunter63

I suppose a trailer to haul gear is considered a vehicle?....maybe separate parking.......
Maybe have to put on a rack for the poles....Hummmm

----------


## crashdive123

[QUOTE=crashdive123;402632]Camp information  http://www.romanticasheville.com/ima...campground.pdf

Location (bottom of page)  http://www.recreation.gov/camping/Br...abIndex=Search

A list of hiking trails in the area.  http://www.mountaintravelguide.com/H...g%20Trails.htm


*Who's coming* 

Natertot+3
Intothenew+ varmints
Bornthatway+1
Crash+1
Winnie
Kyratshooter
Hunter63+1
Gryffynklm+1

********************************

I'll call tomorrow or Wednesday and ask.

----------


## BornthatWay

Looks like a good group to camp with. I am sure we can spin a few yarns around the campfire at night and in the early morning when the coffee is brewing.

----------


## crashdive123

Camp information  http://www.romanticasheville.com/ima...campground.pdf

Location (bottom of page)  http://www.recreation.gov/camping/Br...abIndex=Search

A list of hiking trails in the area.  http://www.mountaintravelguide.com/H...g%20Trails.htm


*Who's coming* 

Natertot+3
Intothenew+ varmints
Bornthatway+1
Crash+1
Winnie
Kyratshooter
Hunter63+1
Gryffynklm+1

********************************

I spoke with somebody at the camp today.  A couple of vehicles with small utility trailers are OK, so H63 and Krat should be good.  There aren't any provisions for over flow parking.  If we get to over 10 vehicles he asked that I call him back so we can work something out.

----------


## hunter63

Cool, thanks....make my life easier with the trailer.....maybe could fit in the truck....new truck isn't racked out like the older one.

But It's good to know now.....gives me time to make adjustments if necessary.

----------


## crashdive123

Camp information  http://www.romanticasheville.com/ima...campground.pdf

Location (bottom of page)  http://www.recreation.gov/camping/Br...abIndex=Search

A list of hiking trails in the area.  http://www.mountaintravelguide.com/H...g%20Trails.htm

Some of the nearby waterfalls http://www.mountaintravelguide.com/W...Waterfalls.htm


*Who's coming* 

Natertot+3
Intothenew+ varmints
Bornthatway+1
Crash+1
Winnie
Kyratshooter
Hunter63+1
Gryffynklm+1

********************************

----------


## Canoetripper

what is a jamboree? what goes on at this? is the red cross involed? is the irs involed how bout the nsa or fbi
or cia or ice or naacp what is this thing????

----------


## BornthatWay

> what is a jamboree? what goes on at this? is the red cross involed? is the irs involed how bout the nsa or fbi
> or cia or ice or naacp what is this thing????


It is one heck of a good time with lots  of great food.

----------


## crashdive123

Camp information  http://www.romanticasheville.com/ima...campground.pdf

Location (bottom of page)  http://www.recreation.gov/camping/Br...abIndex=Search

A list of hiking trails in the area.  http://www.mountaintravelguide.com/H...g%20Trails.htm

Some of the nearby waterfalls http://www.mountaintravelguide.com/W...Waterfalls.htm


*Who's coming* 

Natertot+3
Intothenew+ varmints
Bornthatway+1
Crash+1
Winnie
Kyratshooter
Hunter63+1
Gryffynklm+1

********************************






> what is a jamboree? what goes on at this? is the red cross involed? is the irs involed how bout the nsa or fbi
> or cia or ice or naacp what is this thing????


Here was the first - trip report starts on page 27  http://www.wilderness-survival.net/f...light=jamboree

Here are some pictures from the second  http://www.wilderness-survival.net/f...light=jamboree

The third  http://www.wilderness-survival.net/f...-Mean-Indiana-

http://www.wilderness-survival.net/f...light=jamboree

And here is the fourth  http://www.wilderness-survival.net/f...nnual+jamboree

----------


## Canoetripper

wow thats alot food! looks like fun also looks like a person could gain some
weight what do ya'll normly do besides eat?  sit around drinking and tell lies?
or just sit around and drink?

----------


## Canoetripper

would my dog be a problem? she is well mannered and quite nice
she likes people and wants to take a part in everything

----------


## gryffynklm

> wow thats alot food! looks like fun also looks like a person could gain some
> weight what do ya'll normly do besides eat?  sit around drinking and tell lies?
> or just sit around and drink?


Thats about it from what I understand. Crash had been kind enough to provide links for local hiking trails and waterfall so we can view them before we arrive so we do not actually have to hike while there. LOL

----------


## Winnie

That's about it, Gryff. Crash is the advance guard and en route takes a few snaps, then the rest of us arrive, and the food and coffee starts flowing. Don't believe a word of all this going for hikes and visits.

----------


## crashdive123

> would my dog be a problem? she is well mannered and quite nice
> she likes people and wants to take a part in everything


From a third party site concerning pet policy  


> Dogs are allowed at Briar Bottom Group Campground, but they must be kept on a leash no longer than 6 feet when outside your vehicle.


  I would call the number in the links to verify.




Camp information  http://www.romanticasheville.com/ima...campground.pdf

Location (bottom of page)  http://www.recreation.gov/camping/Br...abIndex=Search

A list of hiking trails in the area.  http://www.mountaintravelguide.com/H...g%20Trails.htm

Some of the nearby waterfalls http://www.mountaintravelguide.com/W...Waterfalls.htm

Third party info on pet policy http://www.bringfido.com/lodging/128298/


*Who's coming* 

Natertot+3
Intothenew+ varmints
Bornthatway+1
Crash+1
Winnie
Kyratshooter
Hunter63+1
Gryffynklm+1

********************************

----------


## intothenew

I caution on one very important point.   


I'll have varmints wise to a canine. Natertot will have varmints wise to fur. That's two completely different varmint mind sets.

----------


## gryffynklm

What kind of dog do you have? Can the dog take part in dinner?

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## Winnie

> What kind of dog do you have? Can the dog take part in dinner?
> 
> Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.


Looks good! But I don't think I could eat a whole one.

----------


## Woodmaster750

I Got Beer.

----------


## Canoetripper

> What kind of dog do you have? Can the dog take part in dinner?
> 
> Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.


She would eat that dog

----------


## Old Professor

I have the dates saved in my planner and nothing else at that time. Tenatively include me in. Any one needing a ride from Michigan, contact me. I will probably be sleeping in a truck tent.

----------


## crashdive123

Camp information  http://www.romanticasheville.com/ima...campground.pdf

Location (bottom of page)  http://www.recreation.gov/camping/Br...abIndex=Search

A list of hiking trails in the area.  http://www.mountaintravelguide.com/H...g%20Trails.htm

Some of the nearby waterfalls http://www.mountaintravelguide.com/W...Waterfalls.htm

Third party info on pet policy http://www.bringfido.com/lodging/128298/


*Who's coming* 

Natertot+3
Intothenew+ varmints
Bornthatway+1
Crash+1
Winnie
Kyratshooter
Hunter63+1
Gryffynklm+1
Old Professor

********************************

----------


## BornthatWay

Just thought I would post to get the thread back into the mix.

----------


## roar-k

Put me down and maybe the wife

----------


## crashdive123

Camp information  http://www.romanticasheville.com/ima...campground.pdf

Location (bottom of page)  http://www.recreation.gov/camping/Br...abIndex=Search

A list of hiking trails in the area.  http://www.mountaintravelguide.com/H...g%20Trails.htm

Some of the nearby waterfalls http://www.mountaintravelguide.com/W...Waterfalls.htm

Third party info on pet policy http://www.bringfido.com/lodging/128298/


*Who's coming* 

Natertot+3
Intothenew+ varmints
Bornthatway+1
Crash+1
Winnie
Kyratshooter
Hunter63+1
Gryffynklm+1
Old Professor
Roar-k+1

********************************

----------


## BornthatWay

Hey Crash would it be a good idea that we have someone's cell # so that when we arrive we know exactly where the site is or if maybe someone cannot get there at the last minute?  I hope to be able to get there early this year but it all depends when I get on the road.

----------


## crashdive123

Camp information  http://www.romanticasheville.com/ima...campground.pdf

Location (bottom of page)  http://www.recreation.gov/camping/Br...abIndex=Search

A list of hiking trails in the area.  http://www.mountaintravelguide.com/H...g%20Trails.htm

Some of the nearby waterfalls http://www.mountaintravelguide.com/W...Waterfalls.htm

Third party info on pet policy http://www.bringfido.com/lodging/128298/


*Who's coming* 

Natertot+3
Intothenew+ varmints
Bornthatway+1
Crash+1
Winnie
Kyratshooter
Hunter63+1
Gryffynklm+1
Old Professor
Roar-k+1

********************************


Sure.  We can exchange numbers via PM.

I am hoping to arrive on Thursday, but the whole trip has become tentative for me.  We just moved my MIL in with us.  Her health is not good.  I do not think Mrs Crash will make it, and depending on the situation at the time - I might not be able to either.  My plan now is to attend, but it's not in my hands at this point.

----------


## roar-k

We are going to try to get over as soon as we can, but who knows what time we will arrive.  Someone going to have a welcome meal ready for us?

----------


## crashdive123

Camp information  http://www.romanticasheville.com/ima...campground.pdf

Location (bottom of page)  http://www.recreation.gov/camping/Br...abIndex=Search

A list of hiking trails in the area.  http://www.mountaintravelguide.com/H...g%20Trails.htm

Some of the nearby waterfalls http://www.mountaintravelguide.com/W...Waterfalls.htm

Third party info on pet policy http://www.bringfido.com/lodging/128298/


*Who's coming* 

Natertot+3
Intothenew+ varmints
Bornthatway+1
Crash+1
Winnie
Kyratshooter
Hunter63+1
Gryffynklm+1
Old Professor
Roar-k+1

********************************

We have never experienced a lack of food or coffee.  I'm sure this time will be no different.

----------


## Winnie

Well folks. Things have conspired against me this year and funds have had to be diverted elsewhere. Sadly I can't make it. I had been holding off as long as possible in the hope things might improve, but hey ho, Murphy came calling.

----------


## crashdive123

Camp information  http://www.romanticasheville.com/ima...campground.pdf

Location (bottom of page)  http://www.recreation.gov/camping/Br...abIndex=Search

A list of hiking trails in the area.  http://www.mountaintravelguide.com/H...g%20Trails.htm

Some of the nearby waterfalls http://www.mountaintravelguide.com/W...Waterfalls.htm

Third party info on pet policy http://www.bringfido.com/lodging/128298/


*Who's coming* 

Natertot+3
Intothenew+ varmints
Bornthatway+1
Crash+1
Kyratshooter
Hunter63+1
Gryffynklm+1
Old Professor
Roar-k+1

********************************

Sorry to hear that Winnie.  I'm still planning on attending, but my final decision will be a day or two before the scheduled departure date.

----------


## gryffynklm

Looks like I will have to back out as well. I have a personal obligation to attend to that weekend.

----------


## crashdive123

Camp information  http://www.romanticasheville.com/ima...campground.pdf

Location (bottom of page)  http://www.recreation.gov/camping/Br...abIndex=Search

A list of hiking trails in the area.  http://www.mountaintravelguide.com/H...g%20Trails.htm

Some of the nearby waterfalls http://www.mountaintravelguide.com/W...Waterfalls.htm

Third party info on pet policy http://www.bringfido.com/lodging/128298/


*Who's coming* 

Natertot+3
Intothenew+ varmints
Bornthatway+1
Crash+1
Kyratshooter
Hunter63+1
Old Professor
Roar-k+1

********************************

----------


## crashdive123

Camp information  http://www.romanticasheville.com/ima...campground.pdf

Location (bottom of page)  http://www.recreation.gov/camping/Br...abIndex=Search

A list of hiking trails in the area.  http://www.mountaintravelguide.com/H...g%20Trails.htm

Some of the nearby waterfalls http://www.mountaintravelguide.com/W...Waterfalls.htm

Third party info on pet policy http://www.bringfido.com/lodging/128298/


*Who's coming* 

Natertot+3
Intothenew+ varmints
Bornthatway+1
Crash+1
Kyratshooter
Hunter63+1
Old Professor
Roar-k+1

********************************

Here are a few interesting places in the area.

http://www.fs.usda.gov/attmain/nfsnc/specialplaces

----------


## crashdive123

Camp information  http://www.romanticasheville.com/ima...campground.pdf

Location (bottom of page)  http://www.recreation.gov/camping/Br...abIndex=Search

A list of hiking trails in the area.  http://www.mountaintravelguide.com/H...g%20Trails.htm

Some of the nearby waterfalls http://www.mountaintravelguide.com/W...Waterfalls.htm

Third party info on pet policy http://www.bringfido.com/lodging/128298/


*Who's coming* 

Natertot+3
Intothenew+ varmints
Bornthatway+1
Crash+1
Kyratshooter
Hunter63+1
Old Professor
Roar-k+1

********************************
Any additions or deletions?  Mrs. Crash and I are a definite yes.

Soon time to start planing the group meal (if we want to do that).

----------


## crashdive123

Camp information  http://www.romanticasheville.com/ima...campground.pdf

Location (bottom of page)  http://www.recreation.gov/camping/Br...abIndex=Search

A list of hiking trails in the area.  http://www.mountaintravelguide.com/H...g%20Trails.htm

Some of the nearby waterfalls http://www.mountaintravelguide.com/W...Waterfalls.htm

Third party info on pet policy http://www.bringfido.com/lodging/128298/


*Who's coming* 

Natertot+3
Intothenew+ varmints
Bornthatway+1
Crash+1
Kyratshooter
Hunter63+1
Old Professor
Roar-k+1

********************************

Two of the things that we've done for the first four Jamborees is a group meal on Saturday.  Last year worked rather well with everybody picking a dish or a small part of the meal to contribute.

The other thing that we've done is drawings for "door prizes" for lack of a better term.  If you have something you want to throw into the mix you can.  If you are unable - that's OK too.

Do we want to continue both of these activities?  Are there other things that you'd like to do as a group?

----------


## roar-k

we are still coming, but will be down early, early Friday morning as we have to leave early Saturday Morning.  Forgot that  Bridge Day in West Virginia is that Saturday and so we are driving up there as well.

----------


## natertot

Hey Crash,

The Tot's are still a go. I'm all for a group meal again, that was fun. If we door "door prizes", I'll contribute as well.

For those that haven't been to a jamboree, it is alot of fun. It is interesting to meet the actual people behind the screen in person. Alot of good people that I look forward to seeing again and anticipate meeting more good people. Lot's of food is an understatement and coffee is never out. I think we had four or five pots on the fire non-stop last year. Lots of campfire talking.

----------


## crashdive123

Camp information  http://www.romanticasheville.com/ima...campground.pdf

Location (bottom of page)  http://www.recreation.gov/camping/Br...abIndex=Search

A list of hiking trails in the area.  http://www.mountaintravelguide.com/H...g%20Trails.htm

Some of the nearby waterfalls http://www.mountaintravelguide.com/W...Waterfalls.htm

Third party info on pet policy http://www.bringfido.com/lodging/128298/


*Who's coming* 

Natertot+3
Intothenew+ varmints
Crash+1
Kyratshooter
Hunter63+1
Old Professor
Roar-k+1

Saturday Evening Meal
Crash - spicy veggie wad

********************************
OK - let's do a sign up for the portion of the Saturday evening meal that you want to bring - post it in this thread and I'll archive it in the summary posts.  I'll do the spicy veggie wad again.

----------


## woodsman86

Just saw the location, being down the road I would like to at least stop in. Between my wacky work schedule and my son's football games, I won't be able to do the whole weekend. It would be me, the wife, and two boys. I won't know my work schedule until the week of, in order to be able to nail down a time to stop in. Is that all right?

----------


## Winnie

Well that's just great, all these new faces I'm going to miss meeting. It really sucks when life gets in the way of fun.
Woodsman, try to go saturday about 4ish onwards, take a pie and enjoy the food, company, coffee and let the kids go wild!

----------


## crashdive123

Camp information http://www.romanticasheville.com/ima...campground.pdf

Location (bottom of page) http://www.recreation.gov/camping/Br...abIndex=Search

A list of hiking trails in the area. http://www.mountaintravelguide.com/H...g%20Trails.htm

Some of the nearby waterfalls http://www.mountaintravelguide.com/W...Waterfalls.htm

Third party info on pet policy http://www.bringfido.com/lodging/128298/


*Who's coming* 

Natertot+3
Intothenew+ varmints
Crash+1
Kyratshooter
Hunter63+1
Old Professor
Roar-k+1

*Saturday Evening Meal*

Crash - spicy veggie wad

*****************************************




> Just saw the location, being down the road I would like to at least stop in. Between my wacky work schedule and my son's football games, I won't be able to do the whole weekend. It would be me, the wife, and two boys. I won't know my work schedule until the week of, in order to be able to nail down a time to stop in. Is that all right?


Absolutely!

Looking forward to meeting you and the family.

----------


## COWBOYSURVIVAL

Can someone PM me the dates? I read the whole thread and unless I missed it the times were not confirmed?

----------


## randyt

> Can someone PM me the dates? I read the whole thread and unless I missed it the times were not confirmed?


I'm curious about that too, it looks like it's the third weekend in october.

----------


## crashdive123

We have reservations for one group site at the Briar Bottom Group Campground, site name:  Poplar.  Arrival - Friday, October18th - Departure - Sunday, October 20th.
http://www.fs.usda.gov/recarea/nfsnc...48590&actid=71
This link has the GPS coordinates and the mailing address.  http://www.recreation.gov/camping/Br...abIndex=Search
The site can accommodate 50 people and 10 vehicles.

Camp information http://www.mountaintravelguide.com/C...ampgrounds.htm

Location (bottom of page) http://www.recreation.gov/camping/Br...abIndex=Search

A list of hiking trails in the area. http://www.mountaintravelguide.com/H...g%20Trails.htm

Some of the nearby waterfalls http://www.mountaintravelguide.com/W...Waterfalls.htm

Third party info on pet policy http://www.bringfido.com/lodging/128298/


*Who's coming* 

Natertot+3
Intothenew+ varmints
Crash+1
Kyratshooter
Hunter63+1
Old Professor
Roar-k+1

*Saturday Evening Meal*

Crash - spicy veggie wad

*****************************************




> We have reservations for one group site at the Briar Bottom Group Campground, site name:  Poplar.  Arrival - Friday, October18th - Departure - Sunday, October 20th.
> 
> http://www.fs.usda.gov/recarea/nfsnc...48590&actid=71
> 
> This link has the GPS coordinates and the mailing address.  http://www.recreation.gov/camping/Br...abIndex=Search
> 
> 
> The site can accommodate 50 people and 10 vehicles.





> Can someone PM me the dates? I read the whole thread and unless I missed it the times were not confirmed?





> I'm curious about that too, it looks like it's the third weekend in october.


I should have included it in the summary that I've been doing on my posts.  It was post number 68 and I have added it to the info at the top of my posts.  Thanks for pointing that out.

----------


## crashdive123

It looks like some of the links in the summary section are no longer valid.  I'll update them a little later today.

----------


## crashdive123

We have reservations for one group site at the Briar Bottom Group Campground, site name:  Poplar.  Arrival - Friday, October18th - Departure - Sunday, October 20th.
http://www.fs.usda.gov/recarea/nfsnc...48590&actid=71
This link has the GPS coordinates and the mailing address.  http://www.recreation.gov/camping/Br...abIndex=Search
The site can accommodate 50 people and 10 vehicles.

Camp information http://www.mountaintravelguide.com/C...ampgrounds.htm

Location (bottom of page) http://www.recreation.gov/camping/Br...abIndex=Search

A list of hiking trails in the area. http://www.mountaintravelguide.com/H...g%20Trails.htm

Some of the nearby waterfalls http://www.mountaintravelguide.com/W...Waterfalls.htm

Third party info on pet policy http://www.bringfido.com/lodging/128298/


*Who's coming* 

Natertot+3
Intothenew+ varmints
Crash+1
Kyratshooter
Hunter63+1
Old Professor
Roar-k+1

*Saturday Evening Meal*

Crash - spicy veggie wad

*****************************************

All of the links have been updated.

----------


## crashdive123

We have reservations for one group site at the Briar Bottom Group Campground, site name:  Poplar.  Arrival - Friday, October18th - Departure - Sunday, October 20th.
http://www.fs.usda.gov/recarea/nfsnc...48590&actid=71
This link has the GPS coordinates and the mailing address.  http://www.recreation.gov/camping/Br...abIndex=Search
The site can accommodate 50 people and 10 vehicles.

Camp information http://www.mountaintravelguide.com/C...ampgrounds.htm

Location (bottom of page) http://www.recreation.gov/camping/Br...abIndex=Search

A list of hiking trails in the area. http://www.mountaintravelguide.com/H...g%20Trails.htm

Some of the nearby waterfalls http://www.mountaintravelguide.com/W...Waterfalls.htm

Third party info on pet policy http://www.bringfido.com/lodging/128298/


*Who's coming* 

Natertot+3
Intothenew+ varmints
Crash+1
Kyratshooter
Hunter63+1
Old Professor
Roar-k+1

*Saturday Evening Meal*

Crash - spicy veggie wad

*****************************************

They Jamboree will quickly be upon us.  Looking forward to meeting some new people and rekindling some old friendships

Sign up for a dish for Saturday - Man cannot live on spicy veggie wad alone.  Well he could, but where is the fun in that?

----------


## woodsman86

Crash, put me down for dessert Saturday evening.

----------


## crashdive123

We have reservations for one group site at the Briar Bottom Group Campground, site name:  Poplar.  Arrival - Friday, October18th - Departure - Sunday, October 20th.
http://www.fs.usda.gov/recarea/nfsnc...48590&actid=71
This link has the GPS coordinates and the mailing address.  http://www.recreation.gov/camping/Br...abIndex=Search
The site can accommodate 50 people and 10 vehicles.

Camp information http://www.mountaintravelguide.com/C...ampgrounds.htm

Location (bottom of page) http://www.recreation.gov/camping/Br...abIndex=Search

A list of hiking trails in the area. http://www.mountaintravelguide.com/H...g%20Trails.htm

Some of the nearby waterfalls http://www.mountaintravelguide.com/W...Waterfalls.htm

Third party info on pet policy http://www.bringfido.com/lodging/128298/


*Who's coming* 

Natertot+3
Intothenew+ varmints
Crash+1
Kyratshooter
Hunter63+1
Old Professor
Roar-k+1
Woodsman86+3

*Saturday Evening Meal*

Crash - spicy veggie wad
Woodsman86 - dessert

*****************************************

----------


## crashdive123

We have reservations for one group site at the Briar Bottom Group Campground, site name:  Poplar.  Arrival - Friday, October18th - Departure - Sunday, October 20th.
http://www.fs.usda.gov/recarea/nfsnc...48590&actid=71
This link has the GPS coordinates and the mailing address.  http://www.recreation.gov/camping/Br...abIndex=Search
The site can accommodate 50 people and 10 vehicles.

Camp information http://www.mountaintravelguide.com/C...ampgrounds.htm

Location (bottom of page) http://www.recreation.gov/camping/Br...abIndex=Search

A list of hiking trails in the area. http://www.mountaintravelguide.com/H...g%20Trails.htm

Some of the nearby waterfalls http://www.mountaintravelguide.com/W...Waterfalls.htm

Third party info on pet policy http://www.bringfido.com/lodging/128298/


*Who's coming* 

Natertot+3
Intothenew+ varmints
Crash+1
Kyratshooter
Hunter63+1
Old Professor
Roar-k+1
Woodsman86+3

*Saturday Evening Meal*

Crash - spicy veggie wad
Woodsman86 - dessert

*****************************************

The Jamboree will soon be upon us.  Really looking forward to this year's trip.  Any additions/deletions?

----------


## hunter63

Looking good for a go this year....so far, and looking forward to it........

----------


## 1stimestar

Sure wish I could come.  If I were anywhere in the lower 48, I think I could manage it.

----------


## crashdive123

We have reservations for one group site at the Briar Bottom Group Campground, site name:  Poplar.  Arrival - Friday, October18th - Departure - Sunday, October 20th.
http://www.fs.usda.gov/recarea/nfsnc...48590&actid=71
This link has the GPS coordinates and the mailing address.  http://www.recreation.gov/camping/Br...abIndex=Search
The site can accommodate 50 people and 10 vehicles.

Camp information http://www.mountaintravelguide.com/C...ampgrounds.htm

Location (bottom of page) http://www.recreation.gov/camping/Br...abIndex=Search

A list of hiking trails in the area. http://www.mountaintravelguide.com/H...g%20Trails.htm

Some of the nearby waterfalls http://www.mountaintravelguide.com/W...Waterfalls.htm

Third party info on pet policy http://www.bringfido.com/lodging/128298/


*Who's coming* 

Natertot+3
Intothenew+ varmints
Crash+1
Kyratshooter
Hunter63+1
Old Professor
Roar-k+1
Woodsman86+3

*Saturday Evening Meal*

Crash - spicy veggie wad
Woodsman86 - dessert

*****************************************

With the government shutdown, the recreation.gov site is down.  I'm guessing that the campgrounds are closed as well.  When I get through with work later today I'll see if I can find a number and find out.  If it looks like the shutdown is going to last a while it may be necessary to have a back up plan.

----------


## crashdive123

We have reservations for one group site at the Briar Bottom Group Campground, site name:  Poplar.  Arrival - Friday, October18th - Departure - Sunday, October 20th.
http://www.fs.usda.gov/recarea/nfsnc...48590&actid=71
This link has the GPS coordinates and the mailing address.  http://www.recreation.gov/camping/Br...abIndex=Search
The site can accommodate 50 people and 10 vehicles.

Camp information http://www.mountaintravelguide.com/C...ampgrounds.htm

Location (bottom of page) http://www.recreation.gov/camping/Br...abIndex=Search

A list of hiking trails in the area. http://www.mountaintravelguide.com/H...g%20Trails.htm

Some of the nearby waterfalls http://www.mountaintravelguide.com/W...Waterfalls.htm

Third party info on pet policy http://www.bringfido.com/lodging/128298/


*Who's coming* 

Natertot+3
Intothenew+ varmints
Crash+1
Kyratshooter
Hunter63+1
Old Professor
Roar-k+1
Woodsman86+3

*Saturday Evening Meal*

Crash - spicy veggie wad
Woodsman86 - dessert

*****************************************

I contacted the campgrounds today.  They are open for business.  I seem to recall that last year when I stopped at the ranger station in Pisgah National Forest and inquired about camping I was told that most of the campgrounds were run as a concession.  I guess the reservations are just made through the gov website.

So - the good news is that we are still a go.

----------


## hunter63

Doing a little research......
Is the camp grounds south of Burnsvill, Nc or south?.....directions say north....map shows south off Hwy 80...and the Gov. site is down....

----------


## crashdive123

We have reservations for one group site at the Briar Bottom Group Campground, site name:  Poplar.  Arrival - Friday, October18th - Departure - Sunday, October 20th.
http://www.fs.usda.gov/recarea/nfsnc...48590&actid=71
This link has the GPS coordinates and the mailing address.  http://www.recreation.gov/camping/Br...abIndex=Search
The site can accommodate 50 people and 10 vehicles.

Camp information http://www.mountaintravelguide.com/C...ampgrounds.htm

Location (bottom of page) http://www.recreation.gov/camping/Br...abIndex=Search

A list of hiking trails in the area. http://www.mountaintravelguide.com/H...g%20Trails.htm

Some of the nearby waterfalls http://www.mountaintravelguide.com/W...Waterfalls.htm

Third party info on pet policy http://www.bringfido.com/lodging/128298/


*Who's coming* 

Natertot+3
Intothenew+ varmints
Crash+1
Kyratshooter
Hunter63+1
Old Professor
Roar-k+1
Woodsman86+3

*Saturday Evening Meal*

Crash - spicy veggie wad
Woodsman86 - dessert

*****************************************

Here is the address and phone number if you have a GPS.

50 BLACK MOUNTAIN CG ROAD
BURNSVILLE NC 28714
828-675-5616

----------


## woodsman86

In case someone wants to see a map.

Screenshot (143).jpgScreenshot (144).png

----------


## hunter63

Yeah I found it.....gonna be staying at a Comfort Inn the nite of 17th on the way in Mars Hill.

----------


## crashdive123

We have reservations for one group site at the Briar Bottom Group Campground, site name:  Poplar.  Arrival - Friday, October18th - Departure - Sunday, October 20th.
http://www.fs.usda.gov/recarea/nfsnc...48590&actid=71
This link has the GPS coordinates and the mailing address.  http://www.recreation.gov/camping/Br...abIndex=Search
The site can accommodate 50 people and 10 vehicles.

Camp information http://www.mountaintravelguide.com/C...ampgrounds.htm

Location (bottom of page) http://www.recreation.gov/camping/Br...abIndex=Search

A list of hiking trails in the area. http://www.mountaintravelguide.com/H...g%20Trails.htm

Some of the nearby waterfalls http://www.mountaintravelguide.com/W...Waterfalls.htm

Third party info on pet policy http://www.bringfido.com/lodging/128298/


*Who's coming* 

Natertot+3
Intothenew+ varmints
Crash+1
Kyratshooter
Hunter63+1
Old Professor
Roar-k+1
Woodsman86+3

*Saturday Evening Meal*

Crash - spicy veggie wad
Woodsman86 - dessert

*****************************************

I'll probably leave here on Wednesday and get into the area that night.  Depending on what exploring leads to, I may try and check into the campground a day early (Thursday).  If anybody is interested - pm me your cell phone and I'll let you know.

Not sure if Mrs. Crash will be coming yet.  We lost her Mom on September 10th and she hasn't decided yet.

----------


## crashdive123

I heard news story this morning that had been concerned about camping in that Pisgah national Forest. I called again this morning and was told that they get received the order last night to shut down the campground. They are in the process of kicking out all of the campers that are there and will not open back up until next year. I'm working right now so don't have access to other options but I'm open for whatever you think will work.  This is a private concession so it is clear that this administration just wants to make things painful.

----------


## Winnie

I know I'm not coming this year, but it would be a real shame if a spanner were thrown in the works so close to the dates. I'm laid up at the mo and found these privately owned sites.

http://www.attheridge.com/index.htm

http://www.tripadvisor.co.uk/Hotel_R..._Carolina.html

Don't know whether it's any good to you?

I'll keep looking

And this

http://www.blackforestcampground.com/FACILITIES.htm

----------


## crashdive123

I've left messages at several places to inquire about availability of sites.  The people I was able to speak to (not in reservations) said that they are being swamped because of the closure of other campgrounds.  Winnie  - thanks for the info.  I've got calls into them.

----------


## natertot

Well, all this is congress's fault. We were looking at NC, who's their congressman? I'm sure they wouldn't mind us camping in their yard!

----------


## hunter63

> I've left messages at several places to inquire about availability of sites.  The people I was able to speak to (not in reservations) said that they are being swamped because of the closure of other campgrounds.  Winnie  - thanks for the info.  I've got calls into them.


So it's not looking too good at the moment, right?.......

----------


## crashdive123

I've called about a dozen places. I did find one - Roan Mountain State Park in Tennessee that has about a dozen individual sites available that are grouped fairly close together.  They are RV sites, so tents have to be pitched on the gravel or asphalt (whichever is present).  Not sure how long things will be available.  The phones are slammed with this being the most popular time of the year for this area and the unfortunate decision made by our government.

What say you all.  http://www.tn.gov/environment/parks/RoanMtn/  If you want to do this place - we just make our own reservations and post the site# to try and get close to (or far from) each other.

----------


## crashdive123

Gotta head out to another appointment.  Be back soon.

----------


## natertot

In all seriousness, it seem that this is only affecting national/federal things. Is there a state park in the vacinity that would suffice?

----------


## crashdive123

We have reservations at a new location with a group site. It's called at the ridge. It's a small private campground. I'll give more details when I get home.

----------


## crashdive123

Well, I hope I did the right thing.

At The Ridge Campin' and Fishing is one of the places that Winnie found.  THANKS WINNIE!!!!!!  This was the only one that called me back, and the only group site that I could find in the area so I made the reservations.  Here's a link to the place http://www.attheridge.com/index.htm  The gentleman I talked to was great.  His description of the place was something like....it's kind of quiet here.  The fall colors are coming out and should be going strong.  There's some really nice fishing and hiking.

On the site - no fishing license required, but you do pay by the pound for trout caught from the privately owned river and four stocked ponds.  I think I see fresh trout on the menu.

I asked if he had a physical address for the place to which he said he did.  He said it's best though to go to 25 Parkway Rd. Rosman, NC and then drive 9.2 miles up to the campground on Parkway Rd.  If you plug in the campground address to your GPS it will take you on some out of the way dirt forest roads.  If coming from the north you can hit the north end of Parkway road (look at map on link) and go about 8.5 miles.


Anyway - that's what I did.  Hope it's acceptable to everybody, but with the calls I made it was clear that many, many others were in the same boat we were and were just finding out about it.

I'll send PM's and emails to those that haven't responded in this thread in a while to make them aware of the change.  I'll leave the "who's coming" list as is unless I'm told differently.

Again - hope the decision I made is acceptable to all.

----------


## natertot

Hey Crash, whatever you did is fine with me. Besides..... fresh trout! How can you go wrong with that?

----------


## crashdive123

Our new location:  http://www.attheridge.com/index.htm 

Address:  He said it's best though to go to 25 Parkway Rd. Rosman, NC and then drive 9.2 miles up to the campground on Parkway Rd.  If you plug in the campground address to your GPS it will take you on some out of the way dirt forest roads.  If coming from the north you can hit the north end of Parkway road (look at map on link) and go about 8.5 miles.

*Who's coming* 

Natertot+3
Intothenew+ varmints
Crash+1
Kyratshooter
Hunter63+1
Old Professor
Roar-k+1
Woodsman86+3

*Saturday Evening Meal*

Crash - spicy veggie wad
Woodsman86 - dessert

*****************************************

----------


## woodsman86

I am still game, it is actually closer for me. If anyone needs info on the extended area coming in, let me know. Do watch out for the forest roads, they are everywhere. If anyone is coming early and looking for motel/hotel, Brevard is a nice place, close to the camp, and has several.

----------


## sjj

Crash,

Impressive time/effort.

----------


## crashdive123

Our new location:  http://www.attheridge.com/index.htm 

Address:  He said it's best though to go to 25 Parkway Rd. Rosman, NC and then drive 9.2 miles up to the campground on Parkway Rd.  If you plug in the campground address to your GPS it will take you on some out of the way dirt forest roads.  If coming from the north you can hit the north end of Parkway road (look at map on link) and go about 8.5 miles.

*Who's coming* 

Natertot+3
Intothenew+ varmints
Crash+1
Kyratshooter
Hunter63+1
Old Professor
Roar-k+1
Woodsman86+3

*Saturday Evening Meal*

Crash - spicy veggie wad
Woodsman86 - dessert

*****************************************

Just a bump.

----------


## Winnie

Looking at Saturday's menu, y'all better catch some fish!  :Laugh:

----------


## BENESSE

> Looking at Saturday's menu, y'all better catch some fish!


At the very least, I'd expect them too cook some beans over the campfire. Gotta cook something over the campfire!

----------


## crashdive123

Our new location:  http://www.attheridge.com/index.htm 

Address:  He said it's best though to go to 25 Parkway Rd. Rosman, NC and then drive 9.2 miles up to the campground on Parkway Rd.  If you plug in the campground address to your GPS it will take you on some out of the way dirt forest roads.  If coming from the north you can hit the north end of Parkway road (look at map on link) and go about 8.5 miles.

*Who's coming* 

Natertot+3
Intothenew+ varmints
Crash+1
Kyratshooter
Hunter63+1
Old Professor
Roar-k+1
Woodsman86+3

*Saturday Evening Meal*

Crash - spicy veggie wad
Woodsman86 - dessert

*****************************************

As those who have attended any of the previous Jamborees can attest.......If somebody went hungry it was by choice, not the lack of food.

----------


## 2dumb2kwit

> Looking at Saturday's menu, y'all better catch some fish!





> At the very least, I'd expect them too cook some beans over the campfire. Gotta cook something over the campfire!


 And I see no mention of coffee, or bacon!

----------


## hunter63

DW says potato salad for Sat nite.

----------


## crashdive123

Our new location:  http://www.attheridge.com/index.htm 

Address:  He said it's best though to go to 25 Parkway Rd. Rosman, NC and then drive 9.2 miles up to the campground on Parkway Rd.  If you plug in the campground address to your GPS it will take you on some out of the way dirt forest roads.  If coming from the north you can hit the north end of Parkway road (look at map on link) and go about 8.5 miles.

*Who's coming* 

Natertot+3
Intothenew+ varmints
Crash+1
Kyratshooter
Hunter63+1
Old Professor
Roar-k+1
Woodsman86+3

*Saturday Evening Meal*

Crash - spicy veggie wad
Woodsman86 - dessert
H63 - potato salad

*****************************************





> And I see no mention of coffee, or bacon!



Those two items are kind of like fresh air.......not listed, but plenty of it and it is all around you.

----------


## natertot

Hey Crash, the Tot Family is still a go. Do we have a group site "At The Ridge" or do we need invidual spots near each other?

Also, It looks like we be having trout for our group dinner. Put me down for Mac 'N Cheese. (It's always good with fish  :Sailor: )

----------


## crashdive123

Our new location:  http://www.attheridge.com/index.htm 

Address:  He said it's best though to go to 25 Parkway Rd. Rosman, NC and then drive 9.2 miles up to the campground on Parkway Rd.  If you plug in the campground address to your GPS it will take you on some out of the way dirt forest roads.  If coming from the north you can hit the north end of Parkway road (look at map on link) and go about 8.5 miles.

*Who's coming* 

Natertot+3
Intothenew+ varmints
Crash+1
Kyratshooter
Hunter63+1
Old Professor
Roar-k+1
Woodsman86+3

*Saturday Evening Meal*

Crash - spicy veggie wad
Woodsman86 - dessert
H63 - potato salad
Natertot - mac & cheese

*****************************************

We have a/the group site.

----------


## natertot

Group site..... Check
Food.....Check
Coffee.....Check

Ever have that feeling like your forgettin' sumfin?  :Whistling:

----------


## crashdive123

Our new location:  http://www.attheridge.com/index.htm 

Address:  He said it's best though to go to 25 Parkway Rd. Rosman, NC and then drive 9.2 miles up to the campground on Parkway Rd.  If you plug in the campground address to your GPS it will take you on some out of the way dirt forest roads.  If coming from the north you can hit the north end of Parkway road (look at map on link) and go about 8.5 miles.

*Who's coming* 

Natertot+3
Intothenew+ varmints
Crash+1
Kyratshooter
Hunter63+1
Old Professor
Roar-k+1
Woodsman86+3

*Saturday Evening Meal*

Crash - spicy veggie wad
Woodsman86 - dessert
H63 - potato salad
Natertot - mac & cheese

*****************************************





> Group site..... Check
> Food.....Check
> Coffee.....Check
> 
> Ever have that feeling like your forgettin' sumfin?


Just be careful what you forget.

----------


## Winnie

kyrat is now in possession of enough Kiddiecrack to keep them vibrating for the whole weekend and a door prize.  :Laugh:  The Pony Express is pretty darn quick! I posted it on Monday and it arrived Friday!

----------


## crashdive123

Our new location:  http://www.attheridge.com/index.htm 

Address:  He said it's best though to go to 25 Parkway Rd. Rosman, NC and then drive 9.2 miles up to the campground on Parkway Rd.  If you plug in the campground address to your GPS it will take you on some out of the way dirt forest roads.  If coming from the north you can hit the north end of Parkway road (look at map on link) and go about 8.5 miles.

*Who's coming* 

Natertot+3
Intothenew+ varmints
Crash+1
Kyratshooter
Hunter63+1
Old Professor
Roar-k+1
Woodsman86+3

*Saturday Evening Meal*

Crash - spicy veggie wad
Woodsman86 - dessert
H63 - potato salad
Natertot - mac & cheese

*****************************************




> kyrat is now in possession of enough Kiddiecrack to keep them vibrating for the whole weekend and a door prize.  The Pony Express is pretty darn quick! I posted it on Monday and it arrived Friday!


Don't worry Nate - I'll bring some bourbon - that should calm them right down after the Kiddiecrack.  :Whistling:

----------


## BornthatWay

Sure gonna miss the Jamboree.  Jerry is slowly improving. Still not sure when he will get home from hospital. He did mention missing going to the Jamboree. We will be thinking about you guys and all the fun you will be having.

----------


## crashdive123

Our new location:  http://www.attheridge.com/index.htm 

Address:  He said it's best though to go to 25 Parkway Rd. Rosman, NC and then drive 9.2 miles up to the campground on Parkway Rd.  If you plug in the campground address to your GPS it will take you on some out of the way dirt forest roads.  If coming from the north you can hit the north end of Parkway road (look at map on link) and go about 8.5 miles.

*Who's coming* 

Natertot+3
Intothenew+ varmints
Crash+1
Kyratshooter
Hunter63+1
Old Professor
Roar-k+1
Woodsman86+3

*Saturday Evening Meal*

Crash - spicy veggie wad
Woodsman86 - dessert
H63 - potato salad
Natertot - mac & cheese

*****************************************

We'll miss you two as well.  We'll keep Jerry and you in our thoughts and prayers.

----------


## woodsman86

Add a +1/2 for me...the birds and bees got a little carried away  :Wink:

----------


## Winnie

That's grand news W86, Congratulations!

----------


## crashdive123

Our new location:  http://www.attheridge.com/index.htm 

Address:  He said it's best though to go to 25 Parkway Rd. Rosman, NC and then drive 9.2 miles up to the campground on Parkway Rd.  If you plug in the campground address to your GPS it will take you on some out of the way dirt forest roads.  If coming from the north you can hit the north end of Parkway road (look at map on link) and go about 8.5 miles.

*Who's coming* 

Natertot+3
Intothenew+ varmints
Crash+1
Kyratshooter
Hunter63+1
Old Professor
Roar-k+1
Woodsman86+3

*Saturday Evening Meal*

Crash - spicy veggie wad
Woodsman86 - dessert
H63 - potato salad
Natertot - mac & cheese

*****************************************




> Add a +1/2 for me...the birds and bees got a little carried away


Woo Hoo!!!!!!  Congratulations.

----------


## 1stimestar

Congratulations Woodsman.  

Femalesurvivalist and I are going to have our own Arctic Jamboree, Diamonds of the North, on the weekend of the 25th.  Anyone else want to come?  https://www.facebook.com/events/349745125161264/

----------


## natertot

Congrats Woodsman! That is awesome!!!!

Thanks Winnie, you have noooo idea how much little tots are gonna miss ya!

That's funny, Crash! I was actually kinda thinking the same thing!!!!

----------


## Old Professor

Sorry people, my current health problems will not permit me to attend, darn it!  I hope you all have a wonderful time!

----------


## hunter63

That's too bad, Old Pro....was looking forward to meeting ya........but understand, we missed last year because both of us were fighting bronchitis.  
Truck loading about complete and the "one more thing-ites" is setting in......

Plan on being in Hendersonville, NC Wed nite.

----------


## natertot

How early can we arrive on Friday?

----------


## crashdive123

Our new location:  http://www.attheridge.com/index.htm 

Address:  He said it's best though to go to 25 Parkway Rd. Rosman, NC and then drive 9.2 miles up to the campground on Parkway Rd.  If you plug in the campground address to your GPS it will take you on some out of the way dirt forest roads.  If coming from the north you can hit the north end of Parkway road (look at map on link) and go about 8.5 miles.

*Who's coming* 

Natertot+3
Intothenew+ varmints
Crash+1
Kyratshooter
Hunter63+1
Roar-k+1
Woodsman86+3

*Saturday Evening Meal*

Crash - spicy veggie wad
Woodsman86 - dessert
H63 - potato salad
Natertot - mac & cheese

*****************************************

Sorry that you won't be able to make it Old P (if you say your name out loud as I typed it - people might mistake you for Bear Grylls).

Nate - as early as you want.  I'm setting up on Thursday and believe one or two others are as well.

----------


## natertot

Thanks, Crash. We might arrive in the middle of the night (as it is easier to drive with the wife and kids asleep) so don't be alarmed if someone pulls up at 2 or 3 in the morning. 

I just noticed.... Rick isn't coming? bacon.jpg

----------


## Rick

I can't. I've had two surgeries this year. The last one was on my neck a few weeks ago and I've just got my swivel and elevation back.  Besides, my hongs are getting their annual laundry and I haven't finished chipping the solid stuff off of them with the hammer and chisel.

----------


## 2dumb2kwit

Don't forget to do your neck exercises.
(See....I'm being helpful.)LOL

neckexercise.jpg

----------


## Rick

Dang that hurt! That did too. Yeah, hurt again, and again. Dang.

----------


## hunter63

OK, Big Red is loaded and ready to roll at O'Dark thirty..........First stop destination hopefully be Hendersonville, Wed. nite.

See y'all this week end.

----------


## crashdive123

Our new location:  http://www.attheridge.com/index.htm 

Address:  He said it's best though to go to 25 Parkway Rd. Rosman, NC and then drive 9.2 miles up to the campground on Parkway Rd.  If you plug in the campground address to your GPS it will take you on some out of the way dirt forest roads.  If coming from the north you can hit the north end of Parkway road (look at map on link) and go about 8.5 miles.

*Who's coming* 

Natertot+3
Intothenew+ varmints
Crash
Kyratshooter
Hunter63+1
Roar-k+1
Woodsman86+3

*Saturday Evening Meal*

Crash - spicy veggie wad
Woodsman86 - dessert
H63 - potato salad
Natertot - mac & cheese

*****************************************

Just finished loading up - out of here early too.  Looks like Mrs. Crash won't be making it this year......but I'm still working on it.  Not sure where I'll end up tomorrow night - depends on what I find along the way.  See y'all there.

----------


## Rick

I know some of you are leaving early. Safe trip to all and you know what we say. Pics or it didn't happen! Have fun and be safe.

----------


## woodsman86

Thanks everyone for the congrats...we are still planning to be there all day Saturday. We might stop in Friday if I don't have to work. 


Hope everyone has a safe trip.

----------


## crashdive123

Made it to Transylvania. Will explore some waterfalls tomorrow morning before heading to the campgrounds.

----------


## natertot

> Made it to Transylvania......


Say hi to Dracula for me!  :bat:

----------


## 1stimestar

Don't get bit.  Well you know, unless you enjoy that sort of thing.  Have fun and take lots of pictures!

----------


## woodsman86

Glad to hear people are making the trip ok. 

Just a heads up about waterfalls, lots of slickness and loose ground this year as it has been really wet. Guy that worked for a friend in his repair shop went over one this week in Pisgah Forest and died. Please be careful.

----------


## hunter63

Well, the 5th Annual Jamboree is in the record books........Hunter63, Mrs. Hunter, and Maggie Mae "survived" and made it back to the hotel in Hendersonville, NC, for showers a little rest before heading back out for home in the morning.

I will venture to say everyone had a good time, mixed weather, kinda nipply at nite, foggy and damp at nite mostly.

Crash took a  bunch of pic's....lot of leaves changing, and a lot of bear hunting dogs baying as well.

Hope all make it home safely.

Time for a shower.

----------


## woodsman86

Hope everyone has a safe trip home. It was nice to meet everyone who came.

The family had an absolute blast yesterday and looking forward to next year. I will try to get some of the photos my wife took uploaded in the next few days. 

There are even some good fishing stories to talk about  :Wink:

----------


## crashdive123

Made it back home tonight.  Great few days - lots of pictures.  I'll get them posted in the next day or two.

----------


## 1stimestar

Great.  Glad you all had a good time.  Can't wait to see the pictures and hear the stories.

----------


## Rick

Glad to see everyone making it home safe and sound. I'm glad you folks had a great time and everyone was safe. The Old F.A.R.T.S. that were still here talked about the possibility of a SAR expedition but we never got past the bacon and coffee. Someone got the map out once but we found some Danish (the pastry not the people) and that's the last I saw of the map.

----------


## Winnie

That's great! I look forward to the pics and report. Sorry I missed it. 
Oh and for the record, as I.F.A.R.T.E.D I feel obliged to say the map was lost under Bacon grease and coffee stains, then there were the crumbs from the Danish(the pastry not the people) and Rick mentioned something about flotation Hongs and I got myself out of there PDQ. I don't care that it's new SAR equipment, I'm too young for that kind of memory.

----------


## Rick

There was bacon grease on the map!? I thought that last piece of bacon was pretty large and tasted a bit funny. Well, at least it should be efficient upon exit.

----------


## hunter63

Well, Haven't made it all the way home....yet....kinda lollygagged on the way.......put in my 500+ miles and headed to another hotel....this surviving stuff is tough, I tell ya.........
This one has a pool....and it's INSIDE.....LOL

Even Maggie Mae (the dog) is getting used to it....headed right to the bathroom for her food bowls....

----------


## crashdive123

Since the Jamboree has come and gone, I've unstuck this thread.

H63 - did Maggie Mae growl when you got near her food?  Sorry that the restaurants were that bad. :Whistling:

----------


## hunter63

No, that's where we been putting the food and water bowls...she did very well for being old, blind, hair falling out, hip/leg problems, kinda cranky, dog breath, farts.....Oh wait... that's me.

We was a good girl, and has taken to camping nicely.......Kinda liked ya as well........

----------


## Rick

Buhahaha. I started reading how well she did and thought, heck, that sounds like me. Then I got to the end of the sentence. Thanks for the laugh.

----------


## hunter63

Big Red and trailer back in the yard.....successful, good time trip, new friends, some new goodies, (thanks guys)....and have to process some of my pic's.

Thanks again everyone.

----------


## crashdive123

Glad you made it home safely.

----------


## sjj

Poidh.........

----------


## crashdive123

> Poidh.........


Here ya go.  http://www.wilderness-survival.net/f...ee-In-Pictures

----------


## crashdive123

> Poidh.........


Here ya go.  http://www.wilderness-survival.net/f...ee-In-Pictures

----------


## natertot

We made it back Sunday evening. Hadn't had a chance to check in. Glad everyone made it back okay.

Wife and kiddos looking forward to next year!

----------

